# I Just Found This On The Internet



## JimDawson (Jul 10, 2015)

I couldn't agree more


----------



## Andre (Jul 10, 2015)

The title reminds me of this clip:


----------



## hvontres (Jul 11, 2015)

Andre, you beat me to it....


----------



## Philco (Jul 25, 2015)

I was driving by our local UPS facility & saw this parked outside last week.


----------



## Belliger (Jul 26, 2015)

I spent 8 years as a delivery driver getting beer and wine to your local buy-it places. And for the longest time I could not figure out why people were never happy to see me. It was always "your late" and "I don't have time to check you in" and "your company (and/or salesman) sucks". But everyone is happy to see the UPS/FED-EX guy. Finally it donned on me they with the latter, you have already paid for your stuff, and with me I needed COD (Washington does not allow you to charge alcohol). Imagine if the UPS guy said "here is your new lathe chuck, now give me $512.50 and no I will not take credit. And if you can't write a check now I wont be back until next week". I think we would all love them just a little less (and this is one of the many reasons I don't do delivery for said company anymore).

And that flamed UPS truck is awesome.


----------

